# Hi there!



## permockable (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm Jen, and I can't believe I've never joined any cat sites before now.

I'm the humble servant of three fabulous cats (they want to make sure that you know they're fabulous). They're all about 8 years old.

My mom and stepdad were adopted by a pregnant stray when I was 16; she had her litter but took off before they could get her spayed. She came back after a while, pregnant again and perhaps thinking of their house as a safe place for her kittens. They managed to get her spayed finally -- she ran away again afterward, but at least she couldn't have any more homeless kittens. One of my cats was from the first litter and two were from the second (the others all found good homes with friends).

And now, of course...pictures!









This is Baloola, the older one and princess of our house. She's deaf and rather insane at times.










This is her new favorite bed.










And this is Artemus's favorite bed, hee. (Okay, that's his second favorite bed. His real favorite is my lap, where he's sleeping right now.)










And here's Pandora, the shy tortie (with my husband and me, though, she's more "the tortie who will jump on your back any time you lean over even the tiniest bit").


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Baloola looks as soft as the clouds! They're all gorgeous and it's obvious who's in charge.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How interesting that they all came from the same Momma, but look so different (cat genetics are beyond me). They are beautiful.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I just want to bury my face in Baloola's fur. She looks so soft. You have beautiful kitties.


Edited to add an apostrophe.


----------



## REX01 (Mar 21, 2008)

Baloola is soo cute..same colors of KOBE pink ears nose and paws and all pearly white!! Aren't they just Royal!! Their great to find in the dark


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the forum. Your kitties are gorgeous. Look forward to hear more about them.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful fur gang! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and Freesia the big girl


----------



## permockable (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the welcome!

The cats are a little confused right now, as we've just brought home our newest family member, an old lady beagle. She was spayed earlier today, so she's mostly been sleeping, while the kitties have been sniffing her a lot. (I haven't taken any pictures of the dog yet, but here's her Petfinder page).

Oh, and Artemus would like to add: 2020202020202020202020

I look forward to getting to know you and your cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, you adopted a senior dog - how wonderful! She looks so gentle and pretty.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, and thanks for the pictures! That first one of Baloola and the stuffed animal really brought a smile to my face.


----------



## permockable (Mar 21, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Awwww, you adopted a senior dog - how wonderful! She looks so gentle and pretty.


She's such a sweetheart.  And the cats have taken to her very well. No snuggling as of yet, but they're comfortably coexisting -- they sometimes approach her for a sniff but ignore her otherwise. She ignores them as well and doesn't mind the sniffing.

Unfortunately she hasn't been feeling well today, not wanting to eat and has vomited a bit. So we're off to the vet tomorrow. Hopefully she's all right. (I brought her dog bed into the computer room, and she's been sleeping next to me for a few hours.)


----------

